# Australian interceptor?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So it looks like interceptor is still out of stock at least at 1800petmeds... I was wondering if anyone has any experience ordering interceptor from Australia. Specifically, I was recommended equine-mega-store from a friend who orders all her products from them. I only have one dose of interceptor left.

It is without prescription but the active ingredients are the same. It is not generic, made by Novartis and without prescription (not that it matters, he had his yearly heartworm test a few months ago and is good for a prescription until June).

So, any advice? Any experience ordering from them? Anything to be concerned about? 

Thanks!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone? *bump*


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My understanding is that Interceptor has not been manufactured by Novartis since 2011. 

I would worry that you might be buying old product (possibly past expiration date), or it's fake. Of course, it's _possible _Novartis has an Australian plant, but if they did, I would expect Novartis would have been importing that product into the US through legitimate channels, given the demand for it, after they had to close their Nebraska plant (that happened with immiticide when the plant in the U.S. stopped producing it --the drug maker imported it from its Euro. plants, and vets could still order it through legitimate channels from the drug maker---which has _not _happened with Interceptor, as far as I know).

Also, it's only supposed to be sold with RX in the US, which would increase my suspicion that the product is fake. 

I wouldn't do it, personally -- too many reasons to be suspicious. Maybe it's fine gray-market product, but the risk to your dog is too high. If it's harmless but ineffective, the cost to treat heartworm can exceed $1,000. Not worth it IMHO.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Magwart. I hear you and have been leaning that way as well... Can anyone recommend the best alternative for interceptor? Something with the same active ingredient (Milbemycin Oxime) would be great since I know he does not have any adverse reactions to the active ingredient in interceptor.

Thanks!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

That, I can't help with. I've been using ivermectin-based products, as my dogs tolerate them well.

Have you looked at Trifexis and Advantage Multi? They are newer products, I believe.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, I haven't because he is on K9 Advantix + Interceptor and have been for his entire life, so I never looked at Trifexis etc...

I have a question for people experienced with the MDR1 mutation - if a dog tolerated Interceptor (milbemycin) does that mean that he does not carry this mutation and will similarly tolerate Heartgard (ivermectin) or do I need to test for this mutation specifically before giving him Heartgard?

Thanks everyone who chime in, I appreciate the advice


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I used Interceptor for years and only stopped using it becuase it's not available to US citizens.

I've been buying stuff from Pets Megastore for many years and have always been 100% satisfied with the products I get from them. You'll notice that people living in the US cannot order Interceptor from them (and yes, it's still being manufactured and sold in various countries outside the US). 

Slider cannot take Trifexis/Panoramis so after I called and talked to the folks at Novartis I emailed Pets Megastore and asked about a similar product that controls HW and intestinal worms that they can sell to US citizens and they recommended Multigard Plus which controls HW, intestinal worms, tape worms and fleas from breeding (doesn't kill the fleas) ... IT CONTAINS IVERMECTIN: 
*Active Constituents:* each tablet contains
900mg Oxibendazole - Intestinal worm control
400mg Lufenuron - Flea inhibitor to prevent flea's from breeding
200mg Praziquantel - Tapeworm control
240ug Ivermectin - Heartworm prevention
Pets Megastore : MultiGard Plus EX Large 6s - US$67.48 [AU$65.00] discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Magwart said:


> My understanding is that Interceptor has not been manufactured by Novartis since 2011.
> 
> I would worry that you might be buying old product (possibly past expiration date), or it's fake. Of course, it's _possible _Novartis has an Australian plant, but if they did, I would expect Novartis would have been importing that product into the US through legitimate channels, given the demand for it, after they had to close their Nebraska plant (that happened with immiticide when the plant in the U.S. stopped producing it --the drug maker imported it from its Euro. plants, and vets could still order it through legitimate channels from the drug maker---which has _not _happened with Interceptor, as far as I know).
> 
> ...


It's not fake, old etc. I have ordered from these guys.....they are fine.
There are full contact details on their website.
If your friend orders from them no problems then don't see why you should be wary.
Not sure what the go is in the US with interceptor but it is still available here....same stuff. Your choice of course but just letting you know they are not a fraudulent website.
Good Luck


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

sparra said:


> It's not fake, old etc. I have ordered from these guys.....they are fine.
> There are full contact details on their website.
> If your friend orders from them no problems then don't see why you should be wary.
> Not sure what the go is in the US with interceptor but it is still available here....same stuff. Your choice of course but just letting you know they are not a fraudulent website.
> Good Luck


You are referring to equine-mega-store? Just double checking that we are talking about the same site. Thanks


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> You are referring to equine-mega-store? Just double checking that we are talking about the same site. Thanks


Yes....equine-mega store. On the pets-megastore website it says something about not being able to sell to US because of trade agreements but doesn't mention it on the equine-megastore website.....you could always email them about it. Interceptor is available here with no problems.....what is the problem with it over there???
I buy frontline, horse wormers and drontal from equine-megastore.....much cheaper than our local vet.


----------

